# Lets Plays !!!



## MasterFreak (18. April 2011)

Hi Leute,
wollte mal n Thread eröffnen wo ihr eure Lets Play oder welches die euch gefallen hochladen könnt !!!^^
MfG MasterFreak


P.S.: Hier sind n paar Beispiel : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlX1acZvros&feature=channel_video_title
                      oder    : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb4Hr0Ynlz4&feature=channel_video_title         
oder : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-ih0DIeQ9w&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Resax (18. April 2011)

äääah ja also iwie ist dieser letsplayer garnicht meins .....

kennst du zb gronkh?? der ist


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

Sry wenn net deiner is das sind auch Beispiele die ich gefunden hab 
Ja den kenn ich der is Witzig !!!


----------



## PEG96 (22. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HNJOr974krA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1r-fsXKnPtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W3DkSiEsvaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvuGW0uKBUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bIzE0mdSfdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MlQGaXx5guc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cdudJwvi-ZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GnGVj0WCYHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1GQq2gsWt0 jo die sind ja mmhh es geht soo ^^


----------



## zøtac (22. April 2011)

Also das beste vom besten ist ganz klar Gronkh&Sarazar, die hams echt drauf 
Let's Play - Gaming Videos, Reviews, Previews, Spieletests und Tutorials zu Games, Spielen, Retro Games, aktuellen Spielen und mehr. Let's Play Together. Let's Play Everything!


----------



## Gast1111 (22. April 2011)

SarazarLP wenns recht ist 
Die sind ja auch im RL dicke ^^


----------

